# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lëshimi i Mjekrrës është Obligim

## celyy

Selamu alejkum werrahmetullahi weberrekatuhu
Shkeputur nga fetvat e shejh
Shejkh Muhamed Xhemil Zejnu
Burimi: Porosi Islame

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë rreth arrogancës së Shejtanit:


do ti urdhëroj të ndryshojnë atë që ka krijuar Allahu.
[Nisa, 119]

Pra, të rruash mjekrrën do të thotë të ndryshosh formën që ka krijuar Allahu dhe kjo është bindje ndaj Shejtanit.



2. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë:

Dhe çfarëdo që tju japë i Dërguari, atë merreni dhe çfarëdo që ai ua ndalon juve, hiqni dorë (prej saj).
[Hashr, 7]

3. Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: Shkurtojini mustaqet dhe lëshojeni mjekrrën dhe dallohuni nga Mexhusit (adhuruesit e zjarrit). [Transmetuar nga Muslimi],

4. Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: Dhjetë gjëra janë nga natyrshmëria që ka krijuar Allahu: shkurtimi i mustaqeve, lëshimi i mjekrrës, larja e dhëmbëve (me misvak), futja e ujit në hundë (gjatë abdesit), prerja e thonjve [Transmetuar nga Muslimi]

5. Është transmetuar se: Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem i ka mallkuar ata burra që duan të ngjajnë si gratë. [Transmetuar nga Bukhari]
Rruajtja e mjekrrës e bën burrin që të duket në fytyrë si grua dhe kështu ai del nga Mëshira e Allahut. 

6. Ai ka thënë gjithashtu: ...por Allahu më ka urdhëruar që ta lëshoj mjekrrën që të rritet dhe ti shkurtoj mustaqet. [Transmetuar nga Ibn Xherir]
Pra, lëshimi i mjekrrës që të rritet është një urdhër nga Allahu dhe Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem dhe një vepër e Sahabëve, kurse rruajtja e mjekrrës është e ndaluar në hadith.

7. Nuk duhet të rruhet dhe nuk duhet hequr asnjë qime ne faqe pasi ato (faqet) janë pjesë e mjekrrës.

8. Raportet mjekësore tregojnë se mjekrra i mbron bajamet (në fyt) nga dëmtimi i rrezeve të diellit dhe gjithashtu mbron edhe lëkurën.

9. Mjekrra është një zbukurim për burrat të cilin e ka krijuar Allahu. Madje edhe disa zogj meshkuj e kanë atë ndryshe nga zogjtë femra.

10. Rruajtja e mjekrrës është shkelje e urdhërit të Pejgamberit salallahu alejhi ue selem për ta lënë atë që të rritet.

11. Kam pyetur një burrë ndërsa ai po rruante mjekrrën e tij, nëse e donte Pejgamberin salallahu alejhi ue selem. Ai tha po. Pastaj e pyeta përse nuk e pranonte urdhërin e Pejgamberit salallahu alejhi ue selem për mjekrrën. Pastaj ai u bind dhe premtoi se do ta lëshonte atë që të rritej.

12. Nëse gruaja nuk ta pëlqen mjekrrën, atëherë thuaji se kjo është një tipar i Muslimanëve dhe ajo duhet të ketë frikë Allahun. Përmendi gjithashtu Hadithin e Pejgamberit salallahu alejhi ue selem: Mos ju bindni askujt në mosbindje me Allahun. [Transmetuar nga Ahmedi]


_burimi: Forum-Islamik_

----------


## Milkway

celyy nuk do te pajtohesha me kete qe ke shkruar . per sa di un vetem me nje her ta leshojsh mjekrren do te ishte mir 
po ta leshojsh mjekrren ne shoqerin tone nuk eshte  gje e qelluar sepse ne nuk e kemi tradit kete 
ma falt zoti nese e kam gabim po ky eshte mendimi im

----------


## valiii

Nuk eshte obligim(farz) leshimi i mjekrres , e as e domosdoshme ( vaxhib ) , porse eshte sunnet . Besimtari me ngritje ne gradat e besimit e kupton rendesin e mjekrres dhe suneteve tjera , nuk eshte aspak teme e qelluar kjo ketu ! 
ketu ka shume musliman fillestar qe kane nevoje per te mesuar per besim ( akide ) , ka edhe prej tyre qe ende shehadetin nuk e din dhe del nje vella i thote ; mos shko ne ate xhami se ka vorre , lesho mjekrren se eshte obligim etc etc e ku ta di une .....  
celyy shpresoj qe nuk me ke keqkuptuar .





Selamu alejkum

----------


## pejani34

> celyy nuk do te pajtohesha me kete qe ke shkruar . per sa di un vetem me nje her ta leshojsh mjekrren do te ishte mir 
> po ta leshojsh mjekrren ne shoqerin tone nuk eshte  gje e qelluar sepse ne nuk e kemi tradit kete 
> ma falt zoti nese e kam gabim po ky eshte mendimi im


kerku sje hiq , qysh me te besu ne ty qe ti e di (adiden) kur as ni argument se ki . a nuk e lexove ma posht se qka kashkru celyy, a nuk te mjaftoj si deshmi, e qysh te besojm na ty kur ske as ni argument.

----------


## celyy

> Nuk eshte obligim(farz) leshimi i mjekrres , e as e domosdoshme ( vaxhib ) , porse eshte sunnet . Besimtari me ngritje ne gradat e besimit e kupton rendesin e mjekrres dhe suneteve tjera , nuk eshte aspak teme e qelluar kjo ketu ! 
> ketu ka shume musliman fillestar qe kane nevoje per te mesuar per besim ( akide ) , ka edhe prej tyre qe ende shehadetin nuk e din dhe del nje vella i thote ; mos shko ne ate xhami se ka vorre , lesho mjekrren se eshte obligim etc etc e ku ta di une .....  
> celyy shpresoj qe nuk me ke keqkuptuar .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selamu alejkum


valiii , un ju ftoj te gjithve ne diskutim,mirpo me kusht qe te sjellni ajete te Kuranit, hadithe, mendimet e dijetareve dhe komentimet e tyre.
Prandaj nese mendon qe eshte sunnet, ateher sjellni fetwa te dijetareve per kete qeshtje. Un e kam ndegjuar Molla Jakupin (Zoti e mshiroft) ku pat thene se mjekrra eshte sunnet i fort. Pra dijetaret nuk jan te gjith te te njejtit mendim. Dr Shefqet Krasniqi mbron mendimin se mjekrra eshte waxhib.
Edhe un jam pas mendimit se mjekrra eshte waxhib.




> celyy nuk do te pajtohesha me kete qe ke shkruar . per sa di un vetem me nje her ta leshojsh mjekrren do te ishte mir 
> po ta leshojsh mjekrren ne shoqerin tone nuk eshte gje e qelluar sepse ne nuk e kemi tradit kete 
> ma falt zoti nese e kam gabim po ky eshte mendimi im


xhamia kam pasur nje mendim te mir per ty, mirpo kur e pash se ti nuk e perkrah sunnetin mke dal pi hujit kejt.
Ne e percjellim sunetin e Pejgamberit a.s se ashtu Zoti na porosit ne Kuran, pra e percjellim sunetin per hater Zotit e jo per hater shoqeris.
Tani ti logjiko: A eshte me mir ta besh te kenaqur Krijuesin tend, apo shoqerin. Dhe gjithashtu perkujto se ne diten e gjykimit shoqeria as qe ka per te te shikuar, e vetmja meshir per ty dhe per te gjith ne eshte Zoti.

Zoti na udhezoft ne rrugen e drejt insh'Allah, ne rrugen e atyre qe pasuan Muhammedin a.s, ne rrugen e atyre qe Zoti ishte i kenaqur me ta. Amin

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Selamu alejkum werrahmetullahi weberrekatuhu
> Shkeputur nga fetvat e shejh
> Shejkh Muhamed Xhemil Zejnu
> Burimi: Porosi Islame
> 
> Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë rreth arrogancës së Shejtanit:
> 
> 
> do ti urdhëroj të ndryshojnë atë që ka krijuar Allahu.
> ...



Keto jane mesime Wehabiste te cilet duan ti shikojne te gjithe muslimanet per nga ftyra si orangutana ( Me falni qe shprehem ne kete menyre ). 
Mjekra zoteri , nese ke qef urdhero e mbaje se mua nuk me pengon aspak , por me pengon , e them sinqerisht celyy , ftesa jote qe te gjithe te mbajme mjeket , dhe akoma me shum me pengon thenia e jote se mbajtja e mjekres eshte OBLIGIM !!! 
Nese ma gjen ne KURAN se ku shkruan se mbajtja e mjekres eshte OBLIGIM , atehere do te them se ke te drejte.  Perderisa nuk ke ajete Kuranore qe kerkojne ne menyre direkte mbajtjen e mjekres , ma merr mendja nuk ke te drejte qe te kekrojsh nga te gjith muslimanet qe te mbajne mjeker. 
Ti obligimin tend mundohesh ta mbeshtetish tek hadithet dhe une sa i perket haditheve , kam qene cdo here skeptik , pra cdo here i kam mare me rezerve , i kam lexuar me vemendje dhe kam ardhur ne perfundim llogjik se a behet fjale per hadith autentik ose jo. 

Ae kupton ti more celyy se cfar hadithi je duke besuar ?!!! Lexoje mire !!!

5. Është transmetuar se: Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem i ka *mallkuar* ata burra që duan të *ngjajnë si gratë*. [Transmetuar nga Bukhari]
Rruajtja e mjekrrës e bën burrin që të duket në fytyrë si grua dhe kështu ai del nga Mëshira e Allahut. 


Pash Zotin , cfar te keqe kane grate qe duhet burrat te mallkohen , fundja ruajtja e mjekres ne asnje menyre nuk te ben te dukesh si grua . Fizionomia e gruas dhe burrit dallojne si mali me kodren.  Krejt cfar dua te them , pik se pari per mendimin tim ky hadith nuk mund te jete autentik , sepse krahasimi qe ben ky hadith , nencmon grate. 
Dhe per mendimin tim grate jane njerez si puna e burrave. Sikur te kishte qene nje krahasim tjeter psh. " Ai qe nuk mban mjeket nuk eshte musliman" deri diku do te kisha thene se mund te jete e besueshme, por te nencmohet gruaja vetem e vetem qe burri te fitoj ca grada me te larta , me duket se nuk eshte ne rregull. 

Pastaj ti me sjell hadithe nga Muslimi dhe Buhariu te cilet shpesh ne tarnsmetimet e tyre kane kontradita . Si te besohen keta njerez ?!!! 
Te tregova rastin me sektet qe sipas haditheve kishe tre versione te mesazhit te fundit te profetit, njeri thoshte u kam lene Kuranin dhe sunetin , tjetri thoshte u kam lene Kuranion dhe familjen dhe i fundit thoshte se na ka lene vetem Kuranin. 

Pra si mund te besohen se me te vertete bhete fjale per fjale te a.s. Muhamedit. 

Per mendimit tim , duhet te mbaroj koha , te marri fund njehere e pergjithmone sjellja e ligjeve ne baze te haditheve. 
Hadithet mund te na sherbejne vetem si nje pjese e historise per te munduar te kuptojne jeten e njerezve ne ate kohe. 

Sot jemi ne shekullin 21. Njerezit me mjekra , sot e kesaj dite kane mnetur ne shekullin e 15 , dhe ato pa mjekra jane duke sunduar boten !!!

Me respekt Gostivari_usa

P.S." Calyy nuk duhet te harxhojme fuqine qe te ftojme te rinjte te leshojne mjekra , por duhet te harxhorjme kohen qe ti ftojme te rinjte te mbarojne fakultete"

----------


## celyy

> Mjekra zoteri , nese ke qef urdhero e mbaje se mua nuk me pengon aspak , por me pengon , e them sinqerisht celyy , ftesa jote qe te gjithe te mbajme mjeket , dhe akoma me shum me pengon thenia e jote se mbajtja e mjekres eshte OBLIGIM !!! 
> Nese ma gjen ne KURAN se ku shkruan se mbajtja e mjekres eshte OBLIGIM , atehere do te them se ke te drejte. Perderisa nuk ke ajete Kuranore qe kerkojne ne menyre direkte mbajtjen e mjekres , ma merr mendja nuk ke te drejte qe te kekrojsh nga te gjith muslimanet qe te mbajne mjeker. 
> Ti obligimin tend mundohesh ta mbeshtetish tek hadithet dhe une sa i perket haditheve , kam qene cdo here skeptik , pra cdo here i kam mare me rezerve , i kam lexuar me vemendje dhe kam ardhur ne perfundim llogjik se a behet fjale per hadith autentik ose jo.


Gostivari, un ketu po sjell fetwa te dijetareve qe kan shkri mend ne teologji, keto spo i them pi vetit.
Ti prap mos e mbaj mjekrren, nuk ka dhun ne fe o Gostivaro  :ngerdheshje: , nuk mund te detyroj ty qe te mbash mjekerr.
Ne Kuran nuk shkruan askund se ndalohet pirja e duhanit , a duhet tani ne te themi se duhani eshte i lejuar ??.





> Ae kupton ti more celyy se cfar hadithi je duke besuar ?!!! Lexoje mire !!!
> 
> 5. Është transmetuar se: “Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem i ka mallkuar ata burra që duan të ngjajnë si gratë.” [Transmetuar nga Bukhari]
> Rruajtja e mjekrrës e bën burrin që të duket në fytyrë si grua dhe kështu ai del nga Mëshira e Allahut.


Un kam pa persona qe me shum i ngjajn nje femre se sa nje mashkulli, besa nuk e kam dalluar dot dhe skam dit se ciles gjini i perket. I kishte pas hjek vetullat, i kishte ly syt me laps te zi per rreth syrit, beso se si femer dukej. Prandaj smund ta mohojm faktin se te disa njerz mbizotron deshira ta nderrojn gjinin  :ngerdheshje: 






> Pash Zotin , cfar te keqe kane grate qe duhet burrat te mallkohen , fundja ruajtja e mjekres ne asnje menyre nuk te ben te dukesh si grua . Fizionomia e gruas dhe burrit dallojne si mali me kodren. Krejt cfar dua te them , pik se pari per mendimin tim ky hadith nuk mund te jete autentik , sepse krahasimi qe ben ky hadith , nencmon grate. 
> Dhe per mendimin tim grate jane njerez si puna e burrave. Sikur te kishte qene nje krahasim tjeter psh. " Ai qe nuk mban mjeket nuk eshte musliman" deri diku do te kisha thene se mund te jete e besueshme, por te nencmohet gruaja vetem e vetem qe burri te fitoj ca grada me te larta , me duket se nuk eshte ne rregull.


Ti qenke shum xhentellmen :P. Ore Gostivar grat e kan vendin e vet burrat e kan vendin e vet. Smund te jet normale qe nje mashkull ti perngjaj femres dhe anasjelltas. Nuk i mbron grat ti nese perkrah qe mashkulli te duket si femer.
Pra hadithi nuk nencmon grat Gostivar por mallkon ata burra qe tentojn te duken si grat. Nuk me pelqen te paragjykoj mirpo disa gjerave i jep kahje tjeter me qellim.




> Per mendimit tim , duhet te mbaroj koha , te marri fund njehere e pergjithmone sjellja e ligjeve ne baze te haditheve. 
> Hadithet mund te na sherbejne vetem si nje pjese e historise per te munduar te kuptojne jeten e njerezve ne ate kohe. 
> 
> Sot jemi ne shekullin 21. Njerezit me mjekra , sot e kesaj dite kane mnetur ne shekullin e 15 , dhe ato pa mjekra jane duke sunduar boten !!!


Ne jemi ne shekullin 21, po te jemi edhe shekullin  221 duhet te percellim sunetin e pejgamberit a.s.
Je shum gabim Gostivar, sepse un njoh njerz me mjekrra qe kan shkoll te kryer sa frigohesh kur te shihsh titullin qe mban. Prandaj rruajtja e mjekres nuk te ben me te menqur o Gostivar, po mati fjalt qka je tu fol se shkretove kejt.




> P.S." Calyy nuk duhet te harxhojme fuqine qe te ftojme te rinjte te leshojne mjekra , por duhet te harxhorjme kohen qe ti ftojme te rinjte te mbarojne fakultete"


Po Gostivar, Dijetaret po tentojn ti vetdisojn te rinj se qka osht e mira dhe e keqja ti bejn ata te moralshem dhe normal qe i ftojn te shkojn ne shkoll. Njeriu qe ka shkoll dhe ska edukat nuk vyn kurxho.
Merr shembull kete qeverin e Kosoves, gjysma e kuadrove i ka eduku komunizmi dhe skan as moral as nder as marre as kurxho. Prandaj populli duhet te vetdisohet qe te punohet per popull e jo per karrik.
Fundja me gjej nje dijetar qe nuk ben thirrje per tu shkolluar e aq me shum qe Zoti na porositi drejtperdrejt ne Kuran kur zbriti fjalen "Lexo"

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> ...
> 
> Ne Kuran nuk shkruan askund se ndalohet pirja e duhanit , a duhet tani ne te themi se duhani eshte i lejuar ??.


Celyy, nuk kam kunder mjekres asgje. Cdo njeri ka te drejte te mbaj ose mos mbaj mjeker. 
Ajo qe mua me pengon eshte , kur tjeter me sjellin ligje, duhet ose nuk duhet te behet dicka. 
Pra ti vjen e hap nje teme dhe aty sjello nje LIGJ , thua se eshte obligim te mbahet mjeker. 
Cfar do te ndodh nqs edhe une dal ne forum dhe hap nje teme dhe them eshte OBLIGIM TE REHUT MJEKRA , ose nje tjeter OBLIGIM TE QETHEN FLOKET , ose dikush tjeter , OBLIGIM TE MBAHEN SYZE etj etj. 
Nuk ka kuptim , besoj se ne kete pike ndajme te njejtin mendim. 
1400 vite kane kaluar qe nga koha e shpalljes se Kuranit, 1400 vite keto "obligime" nuk i kemi pasur dhe tani koheve te fundit si kerpurtha pas shiut na mbijne cdo lloj "obligimesh" . Sdua ta permendi , por si shembull ne bisede me nje shok timin te femijeris ( te cilin wehabizmi e cmendi krejt fare ) sipas tij dhe mendimtareve te njejte si ai , qenka mekat ose gjunah me i pa organet seksuale kur njeri lahet ?!!! Pra , sipas tij obigim qenka qe kur te lahemi mos i shikojme organet tona seksuale. 
Per mendimi tim kjo eshte idiotsi e jo obligim. 

Sa i perket personave qe kane deshire te duken si femra , mendon ti se lenia e mjekres tek ata do ti largoj deshirat e tyre per te qene si femra ?!!! Jo more zotri jo. Me mjeker ose pa mjeker , me falni ne shprehje , homoseksuali mbetet homoseksual dhe kete fakt nuk e ndryshon dot lenia e mjekres. Me lenie e mjekres, kur folim per personat e tille , vetem dicka mund te fitohet, mund te fitohet homoseksual me mjeker dhe homoseksual pa mjeker.

Ruajtja e mjekres definitivisht nuk te ben me te mencur, por te ben te dukesh me bukur, te ben te dukesh me i pastert te ben me atraktiv.
Leshimi i mjekres sipas kretereve tua , burrat i bejne te duken qesharak , te pa lare , dhe i ben te duken sikur po mbajne ferexhe sepse vetm syte ju duken. 
Une nuk dua te maj ferexhe, qofte ferexhe tekstili qofte ferexhe mjekreje.

Nuk mundem tu ndaloj juve te tjereve te mbani mjeker, eshte e drejta e juaj por eshte e drejta ime tju them juve STOP ME OBLIGIME TE REJA !!!

Me Respekt Gostivari_usa

----------


## celyy

> Pra ti vjen e hap nje teme dhe aty sjello nje LIGJ , thua se eshte obligim te mbahet mjeker. 
> Cfar do te ndodh nqs edhe une dal ne forum dhe hap nje teme dhe them eshte OBLIGIM TE REHUT MJEKRA , ose nje tjeter OBLIGIM TE QETHEN FLOKET , ose dikush tjeter , OBLIGIM TE MBAHEN SYZE etj etj. 
> Nuk ka kuptim , besoj se ne kete pike ndajme te njejtin mendim.


Nuk jam kunder, sjell argumente qe eshte obligim te rruhet mjekkra ateher ne te besojm ty, sjell argument qe eshte obligim te vihen syzet ateher ne do te besojm ty.
Ligjet si kam pru un, kshtu mendojn ata qe jan pak me te mencur se un, te cilet gjykojn me Kuran dhe sunnet.




> Sa i perket personave qe kane deshire te duken si femra , mendon ti se lenia e mjekres tek ata do ti largoj deshirat e tyre per te qene si femra ?!!! Jo more zotri jo. Me mjeker ose pa mjeker , me falni ne shprehje , homoseksuali mbetet homoseksual dhe kete fakt nuk e ndryshon dot lenia e mjekres. Me lenie e mjekres, kur folim per personat e tille , vetem dicka mund te fitohet, mund te fitohet homoseksual me mjeker dhe homoseksual pa mjeker.


GOSITVAR ja te jap nje shembull praktik ty. Shkojm dhe ja rruajm luanit mjekrren e bejm qos fare. Me ai nuk do ti ngjaj luanit, por luaneshes, e vetmja gje qe na mbtetet ta identifikojm se qfar gjinie ka, eshte organi seksual  :ngerdheshje: .




> Ruajtja e mjekres definitivisht nuk te ben me te mencur, por te ben te dukesh me bukur, te ben te dukesh me i pastert te ben me atraktiv.
> Leshimi i mjekres sipas kretereve tua , burrat i bejne te duken qesharak , te pa lare , dhe i ben te duken sikur po mbajne ferexhe sepse vetm syte ju duken. 
> Une nuk dua te maj ferexhe, qofte ferexhe tekstili qofte ferexhe mjekreje


Gostivar te jesh i bindur se nje musliman qe mban mjeker e ka mjekren e paster, sepse ai at mjekerr e lan 5 her ne dit.Muslimani e mban at mjekerr, e qeth e ben te duket bukur.




> Nuk mundem tu ndaloj juve te tjereve te mbani mjeker, eshte e drejta e juaj por eshte e drejta ime tju them juve STOP ME OBLIGIME TE REJA !!!


OBLIGIME  te reja po sjell ti Gostivar, tash po perpiqesh te thuash se nuk eshte obligim mbulesa, tani me von do te thuash se as namazi nuk eshte obligim pasi Zoti ne Kuran nuk tregon si duhet te falemi, etjera etjera.
Prandaj per hir te Zotit po ta terheq vrejten, ke kujdes se qfar flet sepse mund te sharrosh keq.
Prandaj ne vetem po shfaqim disa nga parimet Islame, mendimet dhe komentimet e dijetareve, prandaj kush don e len e kush don e merr. Ne fund do te gjykohemi te gjith per veprat tona, dhe e shohim se kush pati te drejt e kush jo.

----------


## eldonel

> Celyy, nuk kam kunder mjekres asgje. Cdo njeri ka te drejte te mbaj ose mos mbaj mjeker. 
> Ajo qe mua me pengon eshte , kur tjeter me sjellin ligje, duhet ose nuk duhet te behet dicka. 
> Pra ti vjen e hap nje teme dhe aty sjello nje LIGJ , thua se eshte obligim te mbahet mjeker. 
> Cfar do te ndodh nqs edhe une dal ne forum dhe hap nje teme dhe them eshte OBLIGIM TE REHUT MJEKRA , ose nje tjeter OBLIGIM TE QETHEN FLOKET , ose dikush tjeter , OBLIGIM TE MBAHEN SYZE etj etj. 
> Nuk ka kuptim , besoj se ne kete pike ndajme te njejtin mendim. 
> 1400 vite kane kaluar qe nga koha e shpalljes se Kuranit, 1400 vite keto "obligime" nuk i kemi pasur dhe tani koheve te fundit si kerpurtha pas shiut na mbijne cdo lloj "obligimesh" . Sdua ta permendi , por si shembull ne bisede me nje shok timin te femijeris ( te cilin wehabizmi e cmendi krejt fare ) sipas tij dhe mendimtareve te njejte si ai , qenka mekat ose gjunah me i pa organet seksuale kur njeri lahet ?!!! Pra , sipas tij obigim qenka qe kur te lahemi mos i shikojme organet tona seksuale. 
> Per mendimi tim kjo eshte idiotsi e jo obligim. 
> 
> Sa i perket personave qe kane deshire te duken si femra , mendon ti se lenia e mjekres tek ata do ti largoj deshirat e tyre per te qene si femra ?!!! Jo more zotri jo. Me mjeker ose pa mjeker , me falni ne shprehje , homoseksuali mbetet homoseksual dhe kete fakt nuk e ndryshon dot lenia e mjekres. Me lenie e mjekres, kur folim per personat e tille , vetem dicka mund te fitohet, mund te fitohet homoseksual me mjeker dhe homoseksual pa mjeker.
> ...


Gostivar ma ba hallall po je ka e perzin kret edhe une jam i mendimit se kjo teme ka mund te shtyhet per shkak te rendesis me te madhe qe kane gjerat tjera mirepo une nuk jam i pajtimit me ty per  sunnetin si e merr ti po neve ende na duhet mu forcu ne farz keshtu qe nuk bene ti thuash dikujt se s je ka bene kurgje pse ne nuk e mbajm eshte diqka tjeter por nuk bene askujt ti thuash se perse thua qe eshte sunnet 
dhe tema n uk mund te hapesh per derisa nuk ki argument mos ta bejme loj se nuk a kjo si na dojm po si jane rregullat edhe per ate qe thua une kam degjuar prej nje shoki une se di sa eshte kjo argument se me nis ne te gjith mundemi me tha me ka than me ka than ky edhe qka u morr vesh
edhe keto nuk jane more obligime te reja kush po te thot po edhe perpara ka pas njerz qe e kane leshu mjekrren qe eshte sunnet edhe qka keni more me kete si e quan  wehabizmi , wehabizmi qka a kjo une per veti nuk di qka a me ta kallzom ti qka kane keta te keqe qe ty a ka te pengon kaq shum per ta une ndegjoj shum njerz duke i thirrur ne kete menyre mirepo nuk kane te drejt po fitne ka sa te dush dhe perqarjet nuk an qojn askund po nejse secili ka mendimin e vet pse e mbajn sunnetin nuk ban ti quash ashtu sepse sunneti vlen edhe per ne une quditem pse askush nuk i thirr Muhammed AbdulWehabi apo si e ka emrin po me emer te Allahut e quajn nje grup te caktuar  por prap eshte mendimi yt 
edhe nje here ma ba hallall mirepo nuk pajtohem me ty ne disa gjera 
Te pershendes

----------


## Milkway

celyy ai ishte mendimi im dhe nuk e kam then as qe te dal ty prej qefit e as se kam bere qe ti hyj dikuj ne qef 

me te than te drejten qe si tutna askujt perveq zotit gj.sh se ma pak qe i du keta "musliman" me mjekra ska ne kete jet . menyra se si e shohin jeten nuk eshte e shek 6 po e shek -6 

per sa i perket mjekres : tash do te beje nje pyetje : qka do te behet me ata njerez qe nuk i del mjekra ? 
un e kam nje djal te halles qe nuk ka pasur kurr mjeker dhe tash me ate qka do te behet sipas teje ? 

pejan nuk te thash as besom e as mos me beso un vetem mendimin tim e kam dhene 

edhe nje her pajtona me gostivarin sepse te njetin mendim e ka me mue

----------


## RaPSouL

_Edhe po te jete  , shumica e Myslimaneve se respektojne dot_

----------


## Goldanitus

Me se di une ne Kur'an nuk permendet fare per leshimin e mjekrres. Jane muslimanet qe e kane shpikur kete. Jemi vete ne qe e kemi thene kete. Muslimanet e lajin 5 here ne dite mjekkren mirpo a eshte edhe ata musliman qe nuk kane mjekerr e lajne ate. Pra prap perparsia qendron te ata musliman qe nuk kane mjekerr. Eshte e vertet se te mbash mjekerr te ben te dukesh i pa lare. Mjekrra nuk te ben ty musliman mirpo dashuria dhe besimi ndja Allahut te Lartesuar te ben ty musliman te vertet. Jo vetem dashuria dhe besimi e ben ty besimtar mirpo edhe falja e 5 vakteve ne Namaz. Te kesh mjekerr nuk te ben besimtar me te madh se ai qe nuk ka mjekerr. Besimtari ne Allahun e Lartemadheruar nuk matet apo krahasohet me mjekrren qe e ka por matet me lutjet qe i beni ju ndaj tij, dmth. me kryerjen e obligimeve qe ke ndaj Allahut,me kryerjen e obligimeve ndaj familjes, me shpirtmiresine qe e tregoni ndaj te tjereve, me dhenien e zeqatit, me respektin ndaj te tjereve, me kryerjen e obligimeve ndaj shtetit, etj. 

 Per sa i peket kesaj une kam degjuar se Muhamedi a.s. ka mbajtur mjekerr. Jo sepse i ka thene Allahu te veproje ashtu mirpo se ate e ka mbajtur edhe para sinjalit te pare qe ia dha Allahu atij. Allahu nuk i ka thene Muhamedit se e ke mire qe po e mban mjekrren, mirpo nuk i ka thene se po ben keq qe po e mban mjekrren. Allahut i ka "interesuar" vetem qe ai ta shprendaj ate lajm nuk i ka interesuar dukja e jashtme e tij. Pra Allahut i intereson vetem permbushja e obligimeve qe i kerkon Ai ne Kur'anin e shenjt.

 Me respekt Goldanitus

----------


## Alienated

> Keto jane mesime Wehabiste te cilet duan ti shikojne te gjithe muslimanet per nga ftyra si orangutana ( Me falni qe shprehem ne kete menyre ). ***
> Ae kupton ti more celyy se cfar hadithi je duke besuar ?!!! Lexoje mire !!!
> 
> 5. Është transmetuar se: “Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem i ka mallkuar ata burra që duan të *ngjajnë si gratë*.” [Transmetuar nga Bukhari]
> Rruajtja e mjekrrës e bën burrin që të duket në fytyrë si grua dhe kështu ai del nga Mëshira e Allahut. 
> ***


Shume dakord me gjithe shkrimin e Gostivari_usa

Do doja vetem te pyes autorin e kesaj teme mbi kete fjali qe e kam shenuar me ngjyre te kuqe: Koment i kujt eshte ky? I joti apo i atij wahabistit qe e citon ti ne kete teme?

Mbase Pejgamberi i ka mallkuar burrat qe duan te ngjajne si grate ne ndonje aspekt tjeter - jo ate te mjekres. Dmth  homoseksualet? Ose burrat qe kane ndonje ves tjeter te keq per te cilin (mbase do duhej te) shquhen grate, sic jane pergojimet, thashethemet, te cilat jane te ndaluara per cdo besimtar, pa dallim gjinie.

Dua te shtoj dicka: *Nuk besoj ne ate qe ka thene Shejkh Muhamed Xhemil Zejnu. Mjekra s'eshte obligim. Mjekra eshte lesh. Dhe leshi duhet hequr sepse s'ben.*

----------


## halil_gostivari

> Per sa i peket kesaj une kam degjuar se Muhamedi a.s. ka mbajtur mjekerr. Jo sepse i ka thene Allahu te veproje ashtu mirpo se ate e ka mbajtur edhe para sinjalit te pare qe ia dha Allahu atij.


eshte e vertete se MUHAMEDI a.s ka mbajtur mjeker edhe ate shum te regulluar te paster jo shum te gjate sic po e mbajne disa njerez te sodit , sepse nje musliman kur leshon mjeker duhet ta regulloj me se paku nje her ne jave e jo si disa te ciletmos ta zgjas me shum , pra me kete dua tju them disave ketu te cilet thuan obligime te reja e ku ta di une , OBLIGIM NUK E KEMI poe ESHTE SUNET SHUM I FORTE.




> Allahu nuk i ka thene Muhamedit se e ke mire qe po e mban mjekrren, mirpo nuk i ka thene se po ben keq qe po e mban mjekrren.


NA NUK E DIME SE A I KA THENE DICKA ALL-LLAHU PER MJEKREN PEJGAMBERIT a.s PRANDAJ MOS SHKRUAJ GJERA QE NUK I KANE HIJE NJE  MUSLIMANI......




> Allahut i ka "interesuar" vetem qe ai ta shprendaj ate lajm nuk i ka interesuar dukja e jashtme e tij. Pra Allahut i intereson vetem permbushja e obligimeve qe i kerkon Ai ne Kur'anin e shenjt.


ME FAL QE TE THEM, PO TI ZOTERI I NDERUAR SA GRAM TRU I KE NE KOKEN TENDE A MOS JE TABULLARAS ???? 
SI MOR ALL-LLAHUT NUK I KA INERESUAR DUKJA E JASHTME E PEJGAMBERIT MUHAMED a.s A JE NE VETI CKA SHKRUAN TI A MOS DUHET TE TE BEJME VIZATIME PER TE KUPTUAR TI PAK ME MIRE . PO SIKUR ZOTIT TE MOS I INTERESONTE DUKJA E JASHTME E NJEREZEVE NUK DO TE CEKESHTE NE KURAN PER DUKJEN TONE E LERE TE PEJGAMBEREVE.DHE JU LUTEM KENI KUJDES KUR SHKRUANI DICKA PER ISLAMIN PASH ZOTIN MOS JA FUTNI PA LIDHJE .

ALL-LLAHU EKBER


-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Aerial

Pasi qe Zoti im e i juaji, eshte me Bujari e me Meshiruesi, eshte i Gjithedijshmi, ai edhe na udhezoi per ne rrugen e drejt. Ma jepni vetem nje fakt, vetem nje, pse ai te na obligoi edhe per mjekerr!? Pse? Mos me mjekerr do dukemi me te bukur (estetika eshte kunder). Mos me mjekerr jemi me te paster (higjiena/shkenca eshte kunder). Mos me mjekerr do jemi me te mire ne vepra (realiteti eshte kunder). Atehere, pse te jete oblibim mjekrra?

----------


## halil_gostivari

> Pasi qe Zoti im e i juaji, eshte me Bujari e me Meshiruesi, eshte i Gjithedijshmi, ai edhe na udhezoi per ne rrugen e drejt. Ma jepni vetem nje fakt, vetem nje, pse ai te na obligoi edhe per mjekerr!? Pse? Mos me mjekerr do dukemi me te bukur (estetika eshte kunder). Mos me mjekerr jemi me te paster (higjiena/shkenca eshte kunder). Mos me mjekerr do jemi me te mire ne vepra (realiteti eshte kunder). Atehere, pse te jete oblibim mjekrra?


OBLIGIM NUK E KEMI POR ESHTE SUNET I FORTE

ALL-LLAHU EKBER

----------


## Milkway

aerial per nje her te leshojsh mjekrren nuk caktohet mosha kur e as gjatsia e mjekrres eshte e obliguesheshme (prej qka kam ndegjuar e jo qka kam lexuar)-*
per ma shum nese don ti mund te mbash po nuk e ki te obliguar-* 

me mjeker do te dukesh me bukur nese e mban si duhet ne gjatsi shum te shkurter po nisem nga fjalet e qikav  
ke pak hajgare 
mjekra as nuk te bon me musliman e as nuk te hjek prej muslimanllakut

----------


## Baptist

Me duket se ka nje baze kur thohet nga disa anetare me lart se mbajtja e mjekres eshte kerkese. Abrahamit (profet edhe ky) po ashtu i eshte kerkuar mbajtja e mjekres. Kjo ka qene nje urdherese.

Nuk mund te komentoj ne se kjo kerkese eshte ose jo ne pajtim me traditat e sotme, or ne se dita e sotme duhet t'i perngjaje asaj te 15-20 shekujve me pare dhe as ndonje qenie e gjalle nuk mundet pa patur frike se gabon.

Me lart ishte cfare eshte e drejta. A me pelqen te mbahet mjeker? Bah...

----------


## ajzberg

Une kam pershtypjen ,te pakten ne Shqiperi ,,mjekra mbahet nga besimtaret per tu dalluar nga te tjeret apo si me thene se jane te devotshem karshi asaj feje.Dikur ne vitin e pare te demokracise ,ne qofte se mbani mend shumica drejtuase e Prtise Demokratike mbante pardesy gri ne te bardhe.Ne qofte se nuk besoni shikoini fotografite e asaj kohe.

----------

